# KPN InternetPlusBellen ellende

## gerard27

Dag allemaal,

Ik post dit hier,omdat ik niet denk dat in the States etc. veel mensen

Internetplusbellen van KPN zullen hebben.

Ik heb het nu een week,alles werkt behalve de e-mail programma's

zoals Mozilla,Thunderbird,Kmail.

Die krijg ik niet aan de praat als ik "get message" aanklik dan vraagt ie om

m'n wachtwoord en dan tik ik dat in en dan een melding dat gebruikersnaam

en of wachtwoord niet goed zijn.

KPN zelf zegt dat als je geen M$Windows gebruikt hun webmail de enige

manier is om te mailen.

Ik heb in webmail een activatiecode ontvangen van Gentoo om mijn account

weer te activeren.Dat klikte ik aan,ik kwam inderdaad op de site van Gentoo

maar de code die bij hun terug moest komen was gemold en daardoor

werd hij niet herkent.

Die webmail van KPN is een rotprogramma,werkt niet prettig en is traag.

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee en weet een manier om de normale linux

mail-programma's aan de praat te krijgen?

Bij voorbaat hartelijk dank,

Gerard.

----------

## Q-collective

Is het een pop3/smtp email?

Heb je de faq van KPN al gelezen over hoe je je emailclient instelt?

Wat is die activatiecode nu weer?

----------

## gerard27

Hi Q-collective,

Het e-mail gebeuren bij KPN is gewoon pop3 en smtp.

Dat is het probleem niet.

Een activatie code wordt je toegezonden door een site waar je lid van wil

worden.Ze bevat het IP adres van de site plus een code,die het mogelijk maakt

om te verifïeren of het van de correcte persoon afkomstig is.

Toen ik dus een ander e-mail adres kreeg,heb ik dat veranderd in mijn profile

en toen kon ik niet meer inloggen bij Gentoo.

Ik heb toen op Forgot Password of zo gedrukt en kreeg toen een mailtje

van hun met die activatie code.Aangeklikt,kwam op de Gentoo site,maar daar

stond dat de code niet herkend werd.

Zij hebben me toen nog een keer een code toegestuurd,zelfde resultaat.

Ik heb toen de forum-mods gemaild,wat het probleem was en die zijn zo vriendelijk geweest

om mijn account toen weer te activeren.

Ik heb zonet nog eens op mijn instellingen bij KPN gekeken om te zien hoe virus en spam filter 

stonden,beide uit,dus dat is het ook niet.

Bedankt voor je antwoord,

G

----------

## koenderoo

Misschien dat dit toch een programma probleem is en niet direct aan de KPN gerelateerd. Niet dat ik probeer de KPN vrij te pleiten, ik heb helemaal niets met ze (zelfs geen telefoon meer !   :Very Happy:  )

Thunderbird heeft een beetje een probleem met accounts. Je kunt het beste even je account weggooien en opnieuw aanmaken. Belangrijke mail even back-uppen. Het wisselen van wachtwoorden en accountnamen onder een bestaand account is wat moeilijk voor Thunderbird. Die ervaring heb ik in elk geval.

----------

## gerard27

Hoi koenderoo,

Thunderbird had ik speciaal nadat ik op KPN was overgegaan geïnstalleerd.

Was dus nog maagdelijk wat betreft accounts.

Heb intussen ook Opera mail geprobeerd,daar kan je voor het password verschillende

authenticaties instellen,ook niks.

Ik geef het maar op.

Bill rules even here!

G

----------

## koenderoo

Heb je het al eens via telnet geprobeerd? installeer een telnet client (bijvoorbeeld Net-Telnet) via emerge en ga dan eens rechtstreeks naar de pop3-server met "open pop3.hetnet.nl 110" (zonder "" natuurlijk en met de juiste server, dit was een gok   :Smile:  )

Nu kun je inloggen (als je zover komt tenminste) met "user [gebruikersnaam zonder @planet.nl]" en daarna "pass [jouw password]"

Als je al zover komt dan lijkt er me in elk geval niets mis met de verbinding naar de server via linux. 

Misschien dat iemand anders je daarna verder kan helpen. Ik niet meer ben ik bang.

En nooit zomaar opgeven. Linux will rule in the end!

----------

## gerard27

Hoi koenderoo,

Bedankt,ga het proberen.

Anders neem ik een webhoster in de arm.

Je hebt al e-mail voor 1 à 2. per maand.

G

----------

## Rainmaker

KPN ondersteund gewoon thunderbird hoor. Je moet alleen niet zeggen dat je linux gebruikt  :Smile: 

Uit het kpn informatiesysteem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nternetPlusBellen, E-mail instellingen voor Thunderbird
> 
>   	Vraag: InternetPlusBellen, E-mail instellingen voor Thunderbird
> ...

 

en

 *Quote:*   

> InternetPlusBellen, welke instellingen gebruik ik voor internet?
> 
>   	Vraag: InternetPlusBellen, welke instellingen gebruik ik voor internet?
> 
>   	Antwoord
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>    	InternetPlusBellen, E-mail instellingen, Gebruikersnaam en Wachtwoord
> 
>   	Vraag: InternetPlusBellen, E-mail instellingen, Gebruikersnaam en Wachtwoord
> 
>   	Antwoord
> ...

 

Heb je hier iets aan?

----------

## gerard27

Hallo Rainmaker,

Bedankt voor je antwoord.

Wat KPN over Thunderbird schrijft is kennelijk voor de Windows versie.

Ik heb een Engelstalige en daar kan ik "Extra" niet in vinden.

Wel heb ik alles zo veel mogelijk ingesteld als KPN voorschrijft.

(Lijkt trouwens erg veel op wat ze voor IE voorschrijven)

Het feit dat die activatie codes gemold worden (in webmail) betekent

naar mijn mening dat er in de communicatie tussen mijn box en de buitenwereld

iets gebeurt.Ik kan er alleen niet achter komen hoe je dit omzeilt.

Ik weet ook niet veel over hoe dat allemaal in z'n werk gaat.

Groeten,

G

----------

## gerard27

@Rainmaker,

Ik heb het ook in Opera mail geprobeerd,maar werkt ook niet.

G

----------

## koenderoo

Extra is in de engelse versie "Tools"

----------

## gerard27

Thks koenderoo,

Ok weet ik dan ook weer.Ben inderdaad via tools te werk gegaan.

G

----------

## gerard27

@koenderoo,

Ben voor alle zekerheid terug gegaan naar Thunderbird,maar Tools

is iets anders.Je kan er in ieder geval niets mee instellen dat met mijn probleem

te maken heeft.

G.

----------

## Rainmaker

Klopt, onder de engelse versie in Thunderbird:

Edit -> Account Settings

Dan links onderaan "Add account"

"Email account", next

"Your Name" en "email address" lijken me duidelijk.

"Type of server" is POP

Bij "incoming server" vul je in: "pop.kpnplanet.nl" (zonder de " natuurlijk). Next

Incoming user name is je gebruikersnaam (zie vorige post, het stuk van je emailadres zonder @kpnplanet.nl)

Outgoing is dezelfde. Next

Geef het ding een leuke naam (maakt niet uit wat je hier invult). Dan "Finish".

De 1e keer dat je je mail synchroniseerd met de server word er gevraagd om het wachtwoord.

Als je via webmail wel kunt inloggen, kan ik me haast niet voorstellen dat het zo niet werkt...

Misschien nog een andere mogelijkheid; zet de firewall eens uit. Log in op Mijn KPN, dan beheer, instellingen en vink de firewall even uit.

----------

## Rainmaker

en het idee van koenderoo?

Kun je eens in een terminal het volgende intypen:

```
telnet pop.kpnplanet.nl 110
```

Je krijgt dan: 

 *Quote:*   

> Medusa% telnet pop.kpnplanet.nl 110 
> 
> Trying 194.151.105.246...
> 
> Connected to pop.kpnplanet.nl.
> ...

 

Als het goed is. Krijg jij dit ook, of krijg je iets van "Timeout to server"

----------

